# Certain lines more affectionate?



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

I was speaking to someone about different "types" of GSDs and they said that Working lines are not as affectionate on average as show lines because they are more into working than bonding with the owner.

What do you think? Is this true?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

That has not been my experience. My strongest bonds are with the dogs I'm actively training. The dogs don't just work, they work for their handler. How could you get that without a bond?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I think: Wrong!







Workinglines bond very deeply, because they crave working WITH and FOR you. My dog actually doesn't want the ball when I give it to him.. he only wants it if I will cheerfully say, "Sit!" or "Down!" or "Heel!" Only then will he take the ball with gusto! These guys bond deeply, and really live *for* their owners.

The cuddly factor: My dog is a Czech border patrol lines workingline male. He is a snuggler, a schmoozer, a cuddler-- imagine an 87 lb teddybear who just wants to heft his warm butt into your lap, and kiss you. He leans on me when we wait for a light to change at the curb. He licks me when i brush him. He snuggles against me anytime, anywhere-- and he has _no_ cuddle limit. Did these dogs happily kiss to death anyone trying to sneak behind the iron curtain? I dunno. My guy is a total snugglebear. _He not only loves receiving affection, he tries his best to return it._ Pretty darned snuggly, if ya ask me!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think your friend doesn't know what he's talking about.







Any dog that lives in your home, is a part of your family, that you spend time with and train, will bond with you. Whether that time spent is actual work, (herding sheep?), or a sport, (Schutzhund, agility?), or just an active family companion (hiking, swimming, ball play?) doesn't matter, nor do I think the lines the dog comes from matters. Just like people, personalities differ, and some dogs will just naturally be more affectionate and cuddly, others will be more aloof or independent.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DogBuddyI was speaking to someone about different "types" of GSDs and they said that Working lines are not as affectionate on average as show lines because they are more into working than bonding with the owner.
> 
> What do you think? Is this true?


I don't see how this could be true. A true working dog MUST have a good bond with the handler. How else could they do their jobs if they don't care to listen to the handler? I also think one of the marks of a great working dog is that it also has a good on/off switch so it knows when to settle in the home and just be a family dog. I take "working lines" to refer more to the intensity of a dog's drive and it's structure rather than how affectionate it is.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla loooves her ball, but it's not the same if she can't chew her _under_ me, snuggling against my legs. Only people who works their dogs (any breed, any line) can understand the depth of the relationship you build with them. Then imagine what happens when you breed a dog for that.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

My show lines Sierra is much more affectionate than my working
lines Tamsen was... but Tamsen always had me... from 8 weeks old
anyway, and our bond was very strong but she just wasn't the
type to fawn all over you. I knew to the very depths of my heart
that she loved me, though. We did so much together, just
laughing and having fun, a true companion.

I think Sierra's show of affection comes more from her
circumstances, being adopted and having lived the previous
year with little more than her basic needs being met, she really
needs to show her affection. Going from an outdoor kennel to
the indoor home environment... I dunno, it's a little hard to 
think that she's afraid she'll lose it, but maybe.


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

Good, that is what I thought. The person wasn't a "friend" it was a self proclaimed GSD expert that I met. The person had a show GSD and I suspected they had a bit of a bias.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Displays of affection and bonding are two very different things.
Dante and I have a great bond, but he is not the most affectionate dog (He's mostly West German showlines and a bit of working lines).

Example: Right now he's in his usual spot when I'm at the computer, laying beside my chair. Does he fawn all over me? Nope. Is he a "kissing machine"? Nope. Do I have any doubt that he loves me? Nope


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Just talking about Rex and Mace... Both are working lines out of the same litter. Mace is my little cuddler always giving kisses and wanting to be near me. Rex could care less and just does his own thing. He will give you a kiss sometimes but doesn't want to be pet unless he comes to you. Now Rex isn't aggressive or anything. He just has his own schedule and just walks away.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have had one German Showline and two working line GSD's. The two working line are lap dogs who will lick you till you're soaked, and my old Zeus just wanted to be right at my feet. If he gave you one lick it was HUGE. Different dogs, different personalities independent of lines.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think diffferent dogs, different personalities, and I think it does depend on what you mean by affection. I think many people incorrectly interpret what counts as affection.

We had a WGSD rescue that was content only when she was with people. All day she'd stay right by you, snuggling on your feet, and if you'd leave the room, so would she. People who visited would say "Oh wow, she really loves you". All this "affection" was a result of weak nerves. She had bad seperation anxiety, and was following us around and staying close because of fear or losing us. 

My current 2 are West German workinglines, and very affectionate, but definitely not snugglers, definitely not lay at your feet and enjoy time watching TV kind of dogs. They love me best when I have a ball and we're outside playing. They don't really like to be held, they like to move. But they're big kissers, I'm talking knock you down, jump into your lap, happy squiggly butt kiss you in the face kissers. And when I leave for work in the morning, and I say Goodbye to my male in his crate he shoves himself up against his crate wiggling to get closer to my fingers to pet him and licks my arm the whole time...

Working Lines: Affectionate in a calm soothing way? maybe not. Affectionate? Defnitely!









And Ditto to everyone who said the bond is best in dogs your actually train. You and your dog understand each other so much better when you've gone through a process to communicate.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna is from working lines and almost a little too affectionate. Not in the sense of my beagle who is all hugs and kisses, but just extremely bonded.

I think it's all a matter of interpreting how they display their love and affection. Mollie will give hugs and kisses and snuggles (granted she isn't a GSD) until the cows come home, but she is not very bonded, she will give hugs and kisses and snuggles to anyone walking down the street. Brenna will give the occasional lick, jump up when she's hyper/excited (and yes, I allow it), or bump into my legs the way a cat would. She's only like this with the few people she knows well and feels comfortable with though. But her bond with me is stronger than that of any other dog I've had.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

it is all about the dog and his/hers personality.
Some are love bugs and some just want to be left alone.
Brady can be the Biggest snuggler when he wants and other times he lays in his bed just watching my every move. 
I know he loves me to death he is like a human but on for paws


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

It totally depends on the individual dog -IMO- but I have a German showline/American lines Male and he CAN be affectionate, but he would rather lay at my feet than my lap. He will crawl on my lap on occasion but would rather just be at my feet. He will give me a little lick but he is not a kisser.. he LOVES children and will kiss their faces..
Then my West German working line girl... she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO affectionate.. she will lick and lick and lick and lick and lay on my lap and just cuddle. not for long because she is a busybody and has to be on the go all the time, but two minutes later she will jump up and give kisses again. The sweetest is when she wants to chew on her bone and give kisses at the same time...


----------

